# Herp trip (dial up death!)



## Nephrurus (Mar 13, 2007)

I've recently been on a trip away doing wildlife surveys. Here's a heap of photos. 
You gun herpos can tell me all the species names since everyone on here seems to be an expert. 
You can also tell me where i went! Best guess based on the species i found. 

Enjoy the pics..... My camera broke half way through the trip. I have other photos of other species but i'm reluctant to post them as they are not mine. 

All the best!
-H


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## horsenz (Mar 13, 2007)

wow...they're great pictures.. thank you for sharing them. 
did you go north queensland?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 13, 2007)

You were in Kakadu i reckon. If not Kakadu somewhere else in the territory. At a guess no more than 100km inland.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok change my mind somewhere in the eastern part of the NT. East of Oenpelli?


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 13, 2007)

no idea where you went, but definately looks like it was a worthwhile trip, some very impressive herps you seen


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 13, 2007)

*phew*..... thats all


I said "dial up death!"

-H


----------



## sxc_celly (Mar 13, 2007)

Quite the photgrapher . ABSOLUTELY STUNNING photos. I think you were in Queensland up north as the black head looks like a qld type, and the magnificant tree frog and croc being a factor in where i think you were lol. Spill the beans lol


----------



## pugsly (Mar 13, 2007)

WOW mate thanks for sharing,

Great shot there too, Aren't frogs a hell of a lot easier to photograph then Lizards and especially snakes lol..

Love the BHP shot nice work. As for a guess, mmm QLD!? lol not sure where though..


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 13, 2007)

amazing pics,the gtf is special, and so is the frilly
looks like a kimberly bluetongue


----------



## tooben (Mar 13, 2007)

i know where you went it was heaven. had to have been heaven with all those great animals. great job.


----------



## urodacus_au (Mar 13, 2007)

Kimberley....Kununurra? I didnt try too hard...hehe.

Some nice pics there
Jordan


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 13, 2007)

Queensland? sorry nope. I'm beggining to think noones looked at the photos!
-h


----------



## Lozza (Mar 13, 2007)

excellent shots!  Thanks for sharing.

Was it somewhere in the Kimberly?


----------



## hugsta (Mar 13, 2007)

Sesational pics nephrurus. Can I guess where you went or is that cheating cause I already know...LOL. 

You certainly saw plenty of herps, awesome and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 13, 2007)

Rats! new posts, i missed them
Kimberly it was.... wretched rainy season didn't arrive til the day i left.... It's name was George.


----------



## Ricko (Mar 13, 2007)

love the mertens pics mainly but they are all great shots. Did you see many elapids?


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 13, 2007)

I only saw one black whipsnake and one 7ft mulga. 
No pics as the camera was busted. 

-H


----------



## spongebob (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm Nephrurusly jealouse! Good ones-thanks for sharing. It would be nice to know whats what, especially that first skink.
Bob


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 13, 2007)

very nice collection of pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Magpie (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome stuff.
I had it pegged after your 3rd post  but got beaten to it.


----------



## chris13 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeh they really are quality pics.
Start of last year I did a trip to Broome from Sydney, up through Alice to Katherine, then across to Broome. You really do have to respect the sheer size of our country and what it has to offer. Il take 7 days of driving across the outback over 3 hours of flight any day. You just miss so much. The people you meet at the road houses, and of co**** the wildlife. 
Great pics Nephrurus..................Chris


----------



## Dingo (Mar 13, 2007)

Those pics are just WOWsome !


----------



## rexs1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Somewhere in the Kimberlys.


----------



## viridis (Mar 13, 2007)

geikie


----------



## Rennie (Mar 13, 2007)

All great pics, too many for anyone to try to name them all I think (I wouldn't even know half of them :lol: )
I particularly love that frilly at the start, great colours, best I've seen for a while!
Looks like you had a great holiday!


----------



## pythoness (Mar 13, 2007)

awesome pics of some awesome wildlife, congrats on a wonderful experience


----------



## reece89 (Mar 13, 2007)

great shots mate bet it was a great time


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 13, 2007)

You so should have smuggled that frilly back for me....

Other than that, awesome pics


----------



## NCHERPS (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome photo's Nephrurus!

Particularly like the Frilly shots. 

Neil


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Mar 13, 2007)

amazing photos, thanks for sharing! 

-penny


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 13, 2007)

Very Nice, after the first pic's and the ackie i immediatley thought W.A, Great shots, would love to do that one day.


----------



## deathinfire (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome photography! 

That first frilly shot is gold!


----------



## Rossagon (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey Nephrurus, you wouldn't have been doing the survey in conjunction with the Uni of Adelaide? My best mate was up there in Jan collecting frogs for his PHD, and he went with another herper, don't know who.


----------



## Rennie (Mar 14, 2007)

deathinfire said:


> Awesome photography!
> 
> That first frilly shot is gold!



I would've said its more red but maybe thats my screen playing up  :lol:


----------



## viridis (Mar 14, 2007)

amazing pics mate!


----------



## debaig (Mar 14, 2007)

I reckon you might have ridden the Ghan through NT and then into the top end of WA. Great pics!


----------



## monis (Mar 14, 2007)

those are some awsome pics man 
id love to go on a reptile survey when im older
how old do you have to be and who organises it


----------



## Mr feegle (Mar 14, 2007)

IS that a pic of a childrens or an anthill?
Great pics defenetlty 
need to get over there one day


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm a little sad noone has attempted a species list yet. 

I'l start you off.....

Frilled neck lizard _Chlamydosaurus kingii_......


----------



## IsK67 (Mar 15, 2007)

The second pic is also a Frilled neck lizard _Chlamydosaurus kingii

_
IsK


----------



## geckodan (Mar 15, 2007)

In the first series of shots is that Lophognathus gilberti or temporalis??
You have me stumped on the final gecko - D.occultus???


----------



## JasonL (Mar 15, 2007)

Last gecko D. stenodactylus? Love the mag. one of the best i've seen also love the maximus (one on the wish list)


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 15, 2007)

geckodan said:


> In the first series of shots is that Lophognathus gilberti or temporalis??
> You have me stumped on the final gecko - D.occultus???


 
I tried to include diagnostic features on most of the photos. 

Didn't you see the throat chevrons on the dragon? Thats indicative of _Diporophora albilabris_. Unfortunately they don't always display these markings. I was stumped with the ID, and then i pulled him out of the bag after half an hour and he'd revealed these markings. Even the juveniles will display these markings. 

And the the gecko, after much examination with a hand lense, then a dissecting microscope, we declared it to be a poorly marked _Diplodactylus stenodactylus_. There is probably a species complex hidden away there. 


-H


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh, and what did you guys get the Carlia as? 

-H


----------



## JasonL (Mar 15, 2007)

C. munda?


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 15, 2007)

is that all you got ?  
Nice work , some great shots .


----------



## gaara (Mar 15, 2007)

top shots there, oh yes


----------



## geckodan (Mar 15, 2007)

Nephrurus said:


> I tried to include diagnostic features on most of the photos.
> 
> Didn't you see the throat chevrons on the dragon? Thats indicative of _Diporophora albilabris_. Unfortunately they don't always display these markings. I was stumped with the ID, and then i pulled him out of the bag after half an hour and he'd revealed these markings. Even the juveniles will display these markings.
> 
> ...



That is one very dark, very plain stenodactylus. There is some genetic work being done at present that threatens to split them up as at least 5 separate species across the range.

What size were the gracilis??


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 15, 2007)

Absolutely stunning array of photos!! Truly fantastic!  Thanks!


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 15, 2007)

I assume you mean Oedura gracilis, Carlia gracilis were carlia sized  

O. gracilis were about 7cm SVL for adult animals. They may have been a bit bigger. Not enormous animals like the WA marmorata. 

Anyone have gracilis in captivity? They don't seem to be particularly common.


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 15, 2007)

wow, dial-up death allright, was worth the 25min wait though, thanks


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh, and that Carlia, it was _Carlia tricantha[/i}....... "keels of three, tricantha it be... but if the earhole is round, it's gracilis you've found..." or something like that. 

-H_


----------

